# Split 9 Patch Project



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Is anyone doing Bonnie Hunter's Split 9 Patch Leader & Enders project?

I had another leader & ender project going but now that has moved into an active project.

I haven't started it yet, but things are slowing down around here and I think I'm going to take on the project. I have a lot of greens so this project will definitely use a lot of green.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I will have to head over to read. I am working on using up some of my scraps for a couple other projects from her website.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I think the star quilt she shows is really pretty. I don't know if that's the project she has in mind for them but that's what I'd like to do. I enjoy the feeling of making something with the fabric I have on hand.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

This is what I've come up with. This layout is 12 x 14 blocks (72" x 84"). I had planned to sew on borders, but now I've changed my mind. I'm going to add at least 1 more round of blocks, possibly 2 rounds and not have any borders. Of course the beauty of the quilt is enhanced by my almost 2-year-old grandson.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That's fabulous Gretchen! I would like to make that one myself! I've been on a mission this year to use up scraps.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I've got the top sewn together. I'm not putting borders on it. I like the look of scrappy pieced quilts with no borders. You need to stay stitch the edge of the quilt top though so the piecing doesn't separate.

I will be donating the top to a charity auction. They will have her quilted.

She should finish at 96" square.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Fabulous! Were the HST the leaders and enders then you added the squares? I really like the pattern.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Split 9-patch was Bonnie Hunter's 2013 Leader's & Ender's challenge. She had a page with different layouts for the blocks. She had pictured a quilt with this design that I had not seen before. The information for the Perkioman Mountain quilt is here.

I already had the HST triangles pieced. 2012 was an extremely stressful year for me and I had trouble concentrating. To work out my frustrations I sewed HST! I must have sewn at least 1500 of them. I'm not exaggerating, I really did.

Anyway, life is better now, sometimes we just have to accept frustration and go on with life.

I'm weeding out fabric and I've gone crazy cutting 2 1/2" squares. This project is done and I've several other scrappy quilts in the process using 2 1/2" squares. Maybe by next fall I'll have another scrappy quilt finished.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That's a beatiful work of art!!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I think I may do one of these! Only I'm going to use 3 1/2 inch half square triangles and patches. I want to make it king sized, so I drew it up in EQ and with a slight modification of the layout, it will be 114 x 114. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

OMG! I love it! This time of year, I don't get much sewing time in, but now I'm going to have to head over and see how much work is involved.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Started mine, totally scrappy!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

This is looking good. Using 3" finished squares will go a lot faster than 2" finished!

This is such a good way to use up fabric, unfortunately, it didn't even make a dent in my stash!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Gretchen Ann, have you quilted yours yet? Any ideas on what you're going to do it with if not?


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm not quilting it, I'm donating it to a charitable auction. They'll have it quilted then auction it off. I suggested they highlight the light part somehow. 

Sometimes I just like the challenge of piecing a design.


----------

